# Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea view



## twalsh47irl (19 Sep 2009)

I live in a coastal area with listed views. Ever since a committee of residents that I was part of objected to a farmer getting planning on multible sites I have been harrassed and intimidated. He has just erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking a sea view.
Must one endure this behaviour without redress?


----------



## seantheman (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*

I was under the impression that one isn't entitled to a view anymore. On what grounds did you object to the farmer's planning?


----------



## Pique318 (20 Sep 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*



twalsh47irl said:


> I live in a coastal area with listed views. Ever since a committee of residents that I was part of objected to a farmer getting planning on multible sites I have been harrassed and intimidated. He has just erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking a sea view.
> Must one endure this behaviour without redress?



Yes, one must methinks...

It isn't permanent and he will have to either move them indoors (if they're hay or straw) or feed them (if they're silage, although I've never seen anyone stack silage bales).

What kind of harrassment/intimidation are you talking about?


----------



## Bluebells (20 Sep 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*

Given the difficulties farmers have had getting the fodder this year, I'd say he has more to bother him than your sea views.

On the other hand, you'll know if it is malicious, if he doesn't use it or sell it. Most farmers have no grass now, and are already feeding silage.

There could also be an issue with effluent. I think there is a regulation that these bales can only be stacked so high, to prevent seepage.


----------



## sparkeee (20 Sep 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*

perhaps he felt maliciously dealt with too,have you chatted to him?


----------



## twalsh47irl (26 Sep 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*

True they will be temporary....but what next! Just about any sort of intimidation you can think of short of damage to property and physical violance!


----------



## forjon (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

The Planning Acts allow for the following.
1)Permission from the Planning Authority is required if silage bales are located within 100 metres of a Dwellinghouse without the written permission of the House owner.
I would advise you to contact The Planning Authority and make a complaint immediately.
best of luck,Forjon.


----------



## onq (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

Well done on that Forjon!

I seldom deal with planning issues re agriculture and its always useful to learn something new.

In relation to the OP, no you are not entitled to a view unless it is a listed view and even then its usually listed from a particular viewing point so you may need to check with the planning authority in relation to whether any apparent infringement is actually an offence under the regulations.

In relation to the annoying farmer, I'm not well-versed in such disuptes, but I am reasonably experienced in relation to helping to defend a townland against unwarranted speculative development.

You may find it useful to form a local area development action group.

You may be well-advised to base your position on established planning primciples of any development beign supported by the timely provision of access, drainage, services anc community facilities and support structures, including landscaped public open space, shopping, employment, health and education facilities - the current Adamstown Plan is an example of this on a large scale.

You don't want to facilitate a carpet of suburbia or see your community end up a dormer town for somewhere else.
Whether or not this is in fact the current postion, your group - as well as dealing with new applications for apparently unsuppoerted speculative development which will make this tendency worse - could develop into a local pressure group on a medium term basis to ensure facilities are provided to your community in a timely manner. 

The purpose of this group should be - inter alia - to; -
- watch out for unauthorised development in the area
- monitor new and existing planning decisisons
- review the County Development Plan and Local Area Plan(s) for current status, proposed Variations during the life of the plan and New 5-year Plans.
- promote the orderly development of your area in accordance with enlightened planning principles based on understanding the mistakes of the past, including the Lesson of Tallaght.

This kind if input takes time and commitment - allow three years to see some results - don't worry, time flies.
A group of at least 10-12 is required to carry out all these functions without crippling any one individual with workload.
Ideally you should get a local architect or planning consultant to join the group or speak to the group on a pro-bono basis, offer advice and draft submissions including; -

(i) draw up submission on the area plans and CDP and variatons,
(ii) lodge planning observations
(iii) lodge planning appeals
(iv) attend and comment at oral hearings

In order to establish some legitimacy in the area you could; -

a) form an association and invite memberships
b) call a public meeting and seek a mandate or, at worst
c) conduct a survey and obtain local people's views on development in the area.

In order to make the group more effective, you could hire a facilitator for a day and focus the members defining their perceived roles and aims and how best to achieve them.

The group should meet locally every week to keep a finger on the pulse and some pub will have an unused meeting rom you can blag and then pay for by staying for light refreshments after the meeting, which should run for about two hours from 8-10 p.m.

This may include:-

1. adopting a position regarding unsupported speculative development - so called "maverick rezonings"
2. Contact the Council all landowners and developers with known interests in the hinterland and publicise your position with notices in the local shops and newspapers, on the national and local radio stations and TV is possible.
3. Formally object tp at least one speculative development stating the basis in planning law for both your objection and the position adopted by the development action group.
4. Draw upa local area plan showing the groups aims and aspirations for the area and submit this to the Local Authority.

This will set out your stall and it may give even your neighbour pause for thought.

In relation to the OP's not-so-nice neighbour I understand  he is a farmerand one should consider monitoring his land for pollution activities, including slurry disposal, effluent run off, water quality in ditches, fumes and smoke from buring activities, leaving roads in a dangerous condition adjoining his land, etc.

In this regard in law you are in a strong position because "coming to the nuisance is no defense" or so I was taught.

Research, organize, act.

Oh, and - enjoy! 

ONQ.


----------



## Superman (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*



twalsh47irl said:


> He has just erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking a sea view.
> Must one endure this behaviour without redress?


If it is that close there may also be right to light issues (i.e. talk to a solicitor) - it's a long shot though.  Try Planning first of all. 
You might also try building control in your local authority - given the height of the bales, building regulations might apply - it might be considered an unsafe structure.


----------



## sparkeee (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

i imagine it would be quite a fire risk having those tinder dry bales so close to the house in the summer.


----------



## zag (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

18' high and 15' from your house . . . sounds like a danger to you house if not secured correctly.  Apart from the above suggestions there must be some health and sefety regulations covering large piles of anything that might fall on a dwelling.  An 18' high stack of anything that close must be dangerous.

z


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

A detailed post and some responses have  been deleted because the level of detail given meant that it might be possible to identify the the parties concerned.

In general it is not a good idea to discuss details of contentious cases on a public discussion such as AAM. Bear in mind that "the other side" can read these posts as well and that you may well compromise any case by discussing details here.

OP have you spoken to your solicitor?


----------



## twalsh47irl (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

OnQ Thanks a million for that advice. It is a path we have been discussing and it is useful to see others have considered and acted on this advice.















twalsh47


----------



## twalsh47irl (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

No, have not gone to law on this yet. Note your comments though....the ethernet is alive with listeners!


----------



## twalsh47irl (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

It would be a concern if some bright spark decided to have a fire(pardon the pun) but it could be a serious hazard for us.


----------



## Bronte (28 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

If you and the farmer don't get on, for whatever reason, then I would wait out a couple of months without any reaction.  How long can he keep the hay if it's needed for cattle?  

That's what the farmer wants, a reaction.  Next thing you know he'll build a hayshed.  Try and not let the situation get out of hand.


----------



## nuac (28 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

farmer cannot legally build a hayshed within 100 yards of your house without your consent


----------



## Guest116 (28 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*



nuac said:


> farmer cannot legally build a hayshed within 100 yards of your house without your consent


 
without consent or without planning permission?


----------



## nuac (28 Sep 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

AFAIK the hayshed would be exempt development provided there is consent from any residence within 100 yards - or maybe metres -  it is in the 2001 Planning Regs.


----------



## kingspoofer (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*



twalsh47irl said:


> No, have not gone to law on this yet. Note your comments though....the ethernet is alive with listeners!


 
Your better off putting up with iit he looking for a reaction if you give him a reaction come spring he could say spread slurry in the field and there be a horrible smell which he be entilted to do as it his field.Let the dust settle for a bit.


----------



## kfk (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Farmer erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking sea v*

How many rows high are the bales stacked? Is it silage (plastic on the bales). If they are bales of silage then they could possibly smell quite a bit also! 15' is very close to your house. The bales must be stacked right on your perimeter fence/boundary. Also, is your house detached?


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Malicious blocking of views*



seantheman said:


> I was under the impression that one isn't entitled to a view anymore. On what grounds did you object to the farmer's planning?


 
This question has not been answered, its just a side point but it may have triggered the farmers mind


----------



## Borat1987 (31 Oct 2019)

Does anyone know which section of the planning act required the farmer to request planning permission/occupants permissions if placing silage bales within 100m of a dwelling? Thank you


----------



## Leo (31 Oct 2019)

Borat1987 said:


> Does anyone know which section of the planning act required the farmer to request planning permission/occupants permissions if placing silage bales within 100m of a dwelling? Thank you



Guidance [broken link removed]on planning requirements for farm developments, but this applies to structures. Are the bales simply being stacked in a field?


----------



## Feemar5 (31 Oct 2019)

As far as I am aware you are not entitled to a view - I know of someone who objected to a bridge on a new road obstructing their view and it was rejected.


----------



## noproblem (31 Oct 2019)

I wouldn't push the issue of the bales with him, you never know, there could be a field of pigs in it next season. No view will be the least of your problems then.


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Nov 2019)

twalsh47irl said:


> I live in a coastal area with listed views. Ever since a committee of residents that I was part of objected to a farmer getting planning on multible sites I have been harrassed and intimidated. He has just erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking a sea view.
> Must one endure this behaviour without redress?



Report him to the department of agriculture, bales should not be stacked that high, are the bales parked on concrete? 

If they are parked in a field, that's a stonewall offense under department of agriculture rules


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Nov 2019)

Bluebells said:


> *Re: Malicious blocking of views*
> 
> Given the difficulties farmers have had getting the fodder this year, I'd say he has more to bother him than your sea views.
> 
> ...



There is no fodder shortage whatsoever this year, extremely low cattle and sheep prices are the problem


----------



## Alkers86 (1 Nov 2019)

galway_blow_in said:


> There is no fodder shortage whatsoever this year, extremely low cattle and sheep prices are the problem


The orginal post is from 2009, the recent update is just looking for a section of the planning act which relates to stacking of bales near a structure.


----------



## KOW (1 Nov 2019)

twalsh47irl said:


> I live in a coastal area with listed views. Ever since a committee of residents that I was part of objected to a farmer getting planning on multible sites I have been harrassed and intimidated. He has just erected an 18' high wall of round bales 15 ft from my house blocking a sea view.
> Must one endure this behaviour without redress?


Do not give an inch with this person. Had similar experience and been nice with the likes is only taken as weakness. Do everything by the book and take no nonsense. Turn a blind eye and you will get more of the same. Sure a lot of these lads own the world.


----------



## Leo (1 Nov 2019)

KOW said:


> Do not give an inch with this person.



Good advice if you have a time machine to hand...


----------



## wheeler dealer (3 Nov 2019)

Are the bales still blocking the view???


----------



## Borat1987 (3 Nov 2019)

I’ve not been able to make contact with the farmer, apart from speaking to his wife and an email that he’s not replied too.....

Bales are still there....


----------



## Leo (4 Nov 2019)

Borat1987 said:


> I’ve not been able to make contact with the farmer, apart from speaking to his wife and an email that he’s not replied too.....
> 
> Bales are still there....



You haven't clarified if they are stored in a structure or on grass. If the latter, this isn't a planning matter, but might be an issue under the [broken link removed] regs if they are being stored within 20m of a watercourse or well.


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2019)

wheeler dealer said:


> Are the bales still blocking the view???


Since 2009? ARe they magic bales?
Does the farmer also sell beans?


----------



## josh8267 (2 Dec 2019)

Since 2009? ARe they magic bales?
Does the farmer also sell beans?
At least the cows will have food for Christmas,


----------

